# Huge improvement with the SJ!! CC welcome (Video!)



## Starbucks (22 June 2016)

So last week i took Foxy to Eland Lodge for her first SJ.. they were little jumps and she did well but was a bit careless and has 3 down twice!

Anyway, took her again today on the Wednesday where they have less little jumps.  She was brilliant!!  The fences weren't even that little in the second part of the round either and she just took it all her stride.  

I'm so pleased with her, she's such a pro! 

[video=youtube;BDffn3hCR7c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDffn3hCR7c[/video]


----------



## PorkChop (22 June 2016)

Brilliant


----------



## Starbucks (23 June 2016)

Thanks LJR for my one reply.   I think she did well anyway.


----------



## LeannePip (23 June 2016)

That's brilliant - Well done


----------



## almostthere (23 June 2016)

Lovely rhythm


----------



## monte1 (23 June 2016)

well done, looks super ;-)


----------



## Starbucks (23 June 2016)

Thanks folks.&#128522; I felt like it started to fall apart a bit at the end, but we managed.

When her canter comes on a bit more I think she'll be really good.. She already feels really nice into a fence, there's a bit more adjustment than with my old boy.

I'm now wondering if she could do a young event horse class or do you think she'd look a bit rubbish compared to the posh horses!?


----------



## muddy_grey (23 June 2016)

She looks great and so chilled out.
No idea about young event horse classes though


----------



## Starbucks (23 June 2016)

She is definitely very chilled! She doesn't seem to really care or stress about anything and is super easy. Which is great for me because I think I would get scared if she wasn't! #wimp


----------



## Bills (23 June 2016)

Lovely chilled round, well done you for giving her that confidence 

Why not have a go at the young event horse classes? Be good experience if nothing else!


----------



## Sheep (23 June 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## be positive (23 June 2016)

A great improvement to the canter which has really helped her jump better, it does get a little less smooth by the end but that is to be expected at this stage, she has real potential which is showing now she looks more balanced generally.


----------



## Starbucks (23 June 2016)

be positive said:



			A great improvement to the canter which has really helped her jump better, it does get a little less smooth by the end but that is to be expected at this stage, she has real potential which is showing now she looks more balanced generally.
		
Click to expand...

She did a poo into the second to last, I think it threw her a bit pooing and jumping at the same time.&#128540;

Has anyone done 4yo Young event horse classes? I think they are 90cm but should be straight forward so I'm thinking she might manage that ok.. There's one that's quite local, I'd only be doing it for experience but wouldn't want to take her somewhere she'd look totally out of place.


----------



## ihatework (23 June 2016)

She's sweet with a lovely attitude.

Which young event horse qualifier - BYEH or the Osberton one?
If the BYEH then it probably wouldn't hurt for experience, they are really just glorified showing. If full on BE 4yo class then I personally wouldn't be rushing a 4yo into that

We had a 5yo doing a couple of BYEH this year, mostly for experience and wasn't prepped specifically for them. He did shockingly well in the second one, surprised everyone!!


----------



## Starbucks (23 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			She's sweet with a lovely attitude.

Which young event horse qualifier - BYEH or the Osberton one?
If the BYEH then it probably wouldn't hurt for experience, they are really just glorified showing. If full on BE 4yo class then I personally wouldn't be rushing a 4yo into that

We had a 5yo doing a couple of BYEH this year, mostly for experience and wasn't prepped specifically for them. He did shockingly well in the second one, surprised everyone!!
		
Click to expand...

Just the glorified showing one. Can't really hurt can it? 

I've entered an unaffiliated event this year but it's only 70cm and once she's done that and maybe this BYEH then I'm just going to focus on her flatwork (bun in oven)


----------



## HotToTrot (24 June 2016)

Well done!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (24 June 2016)

Nice little horse. A bit more flowing in your canter you will be well away but lovely for a 4yo. I'm hoping to do some 4yo's with one of mine this year but he is much more immature than yours.


----------

